# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Midiana tabletki antykoncepcyjne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 

Czy zażywałyście te tabletki ?
Lekarz mi przepisał, podobno są nowe, niedawno wyszły na rynek.
Chcialabym poznac Wasze opinie na ten temat.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

owszem ja właśnie skonczyłam pierwsze opakowanie
opinie?
- po pierwsze brzuch jest przerażająco twardy , bolący a bol nasila sie gdy zbliża sie godzina zażycia tabletki
- u mnie pojawiło sie tez tycie
- otępienie, ciągłe zmęczenie
- no i spadek libido

plusem jest to ze piersi mam większe...
jedynie tyle ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam
w tym miesiącu lekarz przepisał mi MIDIANA powiedział że to jest zamiennik JASMINELLE że ma taki sam skład tylko że jest tańszy. ja go stosuje na trądzik i nie wiem czy mi pomoże bo wziełam dopiero kilka tabletek ale brałam wczesniej jasminelle i moja skura wyglądała rewelacyjnie wiec mysle ze te tez mnie nie zawioda.

----------


## focus9

Ja po tym preparacie miałam bóle jajników, twardy brzuch i niestety zaczęłam przybierać na wadze. Wszystko zależy od organizmu. każda może inaczej znosić ten środek.

----------


## Ita

Lek Midiana wywołał u mnie wiele skutków ubocznych i jak doczytałam w ulotce początek zakrzepicy żylnej.
Zażyłam tylko 1,5 opakowania, a przez okres brania tabletek :
miałam silne  bóle głowy 
zatrzymywała mi się woda w organiźmie przez co odczuwałam wielki dyskomfort
ciągle plamienia
zawroty głowy
duszności
nagła( krótkotrwała )całkowita utrata wzroku
ciągłe zmiany nastroju ( co wczęsniej mi się nie zdarzało)
obniżenie koncentracji
senność
bóle piersi

Nie polecam nikomu tego leku , choć niektóre z Was są zadowolone z produktu. Tak naprawdę wszystko zależy od organizmu.
Zastanawiam się teraz czy w ogóle zacząć stosować jakiekolwiek inne tabletki antykoncepcyjne...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też z nich korzystałam i nie byłam zadowolona, ginekolog zmienił na Yasminelle i od razu jak ręką odjął problemy ;/ Teraz mija 1 cykl i jest wszystko OK, na całe szczęście dopadłam w Łodzi tanią Aptekę za Groszę w Manufakturze i mają tam na tabletki anty dobre ceny wiec nie rujnuje portfela tak mocno ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Midiana została mi przepisana w celu leczenia endometriozy. Choruję ponadto na jaskrę i mam dodatkowe obciążenia okulistyczne. Tabletki stosowałam przez trzy cykle. W tym czasie narastał  ból głowy , nasilały się mroczki przed oczami, ból oczu, a z czasem patrzyłam jakby "przez wodę". W porozumieniu z lekarzem odstawiłam preparat na jakiś czas, a moje samopoczucie powoli poprawia się. Może któraśv z was miała przepisane te tabletki z powodu jakiegoś schorzenia. Jakie macie wyniki leczenia? Napiszcie coś o tym. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam i też nie polecam, zdecydowanie naprawdę lepiej jest dać ciut więcej za porządne tabletki. Z hormonami nie ma żartów, a skutki uboczne mogą być bardzo nieprzyjemne i wcale nie mówię tylko o przybieraniu na wadze czy zmianach nastroju. Obecnie kupuję yasminelle, które jest droższym i lepszym odpowiednikiem M i jest spokój, a wcale aż takie drogie nie są, trzeba sobie upatrzyć w mieści tani punkt. W Łodzi jeśli ktoś poluje na aptekę z tanią antykoncepcja to w manufakturze jest apteka za grosze i za opakowanie yasminelle troche ponad 35zl płaciłam ostatnio, więc mogę polecić bo w centrum taniej nie znalazłam.

----------


## parisienne

> Znam i też nie polecam, zdecydowanie naprawdę lepiej jest dać ciut więcej za porządne tabletki. Z hormonami nie ma żartów, a skutki uboczne mogą być bardzo nieprzyjemne i wcale nie mówię tylko o przybieraniu na wadze czy zmianach nastroju. Obecnie kupuję yasminelle, które jest droższym i lepszym odpowiednikiem M i jest spokój, a wcale aż takie drogie nie są, trzeba sobie upatrzyć w mieści tani punkt. W Łodzi jeśli ktoś poluje na aptekę z tanią antykoncepcja to w manufakturze jest apteka za grosze i za opakowanie yasminelle troche ponad 35zl płaciłam ostatnio, więc mogę polecić bo w centrum taniej nie znalazłam.


ja jestem przy końcówce 4-tego opakowania Midiany i nie polecam tych tabletek. wcześniej bralam yasminum potem yaz. po kazdym coś się działo, ale po M przybralam na wadze ok 5kg! dieta bez zmian- a nawet staram się ograniczac jedzenie wiedzac o hormonach. ponadto, czuję się otępiala i senna... cena? o ile w ogóle uda mi się je dostac bez składania zamówienia w aptece, to kosztują ok 35 zł.

----------


## dobryczłowiek

... dlaczego to robicie? Wyobraż sobie: mogłaś sie urodzic i cieszyc się swiatem, ale twoja matka wolała wziąść tabletkę... MORDERCZYNIE!!!
ZABIACIE LUDZI!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a nie przyszło Ci do głowy ,że takie leki nie zawsze bierze sie po to aby nie zajść w ciążę???

----------


## olie

witam,
ja właśnie wybrałam pierwsze opakowanie Midiany i nie miałam kompletnie żadnych objawów, teraz mam lekko obolałe piersi, ale to może wynika z faktu, że niedługo nadejdzie okres.. Niestety mam inny problem, związany z tym że w kilkunastu aptekach w których byłam w Częstochowie tej Midiany już nie ma..  :Confused:  Może czyta mnie ktoś z Czwy i zna aptekę w której jeszcze jest Midiana? 
Pozdrawiam : ))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
Ja brałam te tabletki i odstawiłam je niedawno.
Mam pytanie czy którejś z was spóźniał sie okres? Bo ja mialm wprawdzie nie regularny ale do 20 dnia miesiaca  sie pojawiał a teraz go nie mam i czy to moze byc spowodowane odstawieneim ich.
Bola mnietez co kilka dni piersi i jajniki... 
I 2 pytanie czy moge być w ciazy ? dodam ,ze kocham sie na poczatku bez zabezpieczenia ale po tem chlopak zaklada gumki i dochodzi jakos 5 minut lub pozniej po założeniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bralam midiane i bylam z niej zadowolona nie przybralam na wadze nie mialam twardego brzycha ani zadnych skutkow ubocznych a nawet poprawila mi sie cera. teraz w mojej aptece nie bylo ich i dostałam Yasmin czy ktos bral je i jakie sa opinie na temat tych Yasmin? Pozdrawiam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania 3 całe opakowania Midiany wiecej info pod nr gg 6644986.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ... dlaczego to robicie? Wyobraż sobie: mogłaś sie urodzic i cieszyc się swiatem, ale twoja matka wolała wziąść tabletkę... MORDERCZYNIE!!!
> ZABIACIE LUDZI!!!


Nie kochanie, my bierzemy tabletki by uniknąć ciąży bo jeszcze nam nie śpieszno do macierzyństwa  :Smile:  Ja np mam 20lat i jeszcze się uczę. Więc bez spiny mordeczko ;*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ... dlaczego to robicie? Wyobraż sobie: mogłaś sie urodzic i cieszyc się swiatem, ale twoja matka wolała wziąść tabletkę... MORDERCZYNIE!!!
> ZABIACIE LUDZI!!!


Pisze się wziąc a nie wziąść. I co do samych pigułek tez proponuje najpierw się dokształcić a propos ich działania zanim zaczniesz kogokolwiek obrażać.

----------


## Kuba007

Przypominam Paniom o bezwzględnych przeciwwskazaniach do stosowania antykoncepcji hormonalnej. Są to: 
1. Ciąża
2. Choroby układu krążenia, tj. choroba zakrzepowo-zatorowa, nadciśnienie (RR>160/100), choroba niedokrwienna serca, zaburzenia wykrzepiania, hiperlipoproteinemia, migrena
3. Choroby o etiologii zakrzepowo-zatorowej w rodzinie, które mogą mieć związek z działaniem hormonów steroidowych
4. Po ukończeniu 35. roku życia, jeżeli jednocześnie palą więcej niż 10 papierosów dziennie, a po 40. r.ż. - ponad 5 papierosów dziennie (przyjmowanie pigułki zwiększa u palaczek ryzyko wystąpienia zawału mięśnia sercowego ponad 6-krotnie)
5. Marskość wątroby, jej stłuszczenie, czynne wirusowe zapalenie wątroby i inne ciężkie jej schorzenia
6. Nie zdiagnozowane krwawienia z dróg rodnych
7. Chorowanie na nowotwory hormonozależne (rak sutka, trzonu macicy, jajnika, odbytnicy, czerniak),
8. Długotrwałe unieruchomienie
9. Porfiria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja korzystam z midiany i żadnych problemów, także nie mogę złego słowa powiedzieć. Cenowo też dobrze wychodzi, płacę za nie 27zł w knurowskiej aptece za grosze. Generalnie korzystam i nie zamierzam zmieniać bo jak się na dobre trafi to nie trzeba kombinować bo dobrać tez nie łatwo, ginekolog musi być dobry i trafić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 3 nowe opakowania Midiany
cena niższa niż w aptekach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

info na midiana3op.sprzedam@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

midiana3opsprzedam@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Więc ja biore Midiane jestem w połowie opakowanie , jestem po nich senna mam wiekszy apetyt ciagle jestem głodna 
pod wieczór zawsze boli mnie głowa , i bola mnie piersi , a tak to luzik nie mam mdłości tak jak moja kolezanka i nie wymiotuje a tez tak sie zdarza jej . Więc poczekam do konca opakowania i jak pójde do ginia dowiem sie czy dalej mam je brac , a ty jesli mozesz zrezygnowac nie bierz sie za nie bo nie warto na kazdym forum na którym czytałam o tych tabsach kazdej dziewczynie cos jest nie polecam !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ... dlaczego to robicie? Wyobraż sobie: mogłaś sie urodzic i cieszyc się swiatem, ale twoja matka wolała wziąść tabletkę... MORDERCZYNIE!!!
> ZABIACIE LUDZI!!!


lepiej urodzić i zabić albo wyrzucić mocherze wstrętny nieuku ułomny i zajrzyj do słownika ortograficznego analfabetko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natala.

Ja biorę te tabletki i jak dla mnie są w porządku. Żadnych skutków ubocznych, czuję się dobrze  :Smile:  czyli wiele zależy od organizmu  :Wink: ) Pozdrawiam

----------


## LooooLLL

lekarz zapisał mi ten lek. Właśnie zakończyłam pierwsze opakowanie niby wszystko jest ok ale mam silne bole jajników i częściej mnie bolą oczy tak to nie narzekam. ciesze sie bardzo że zmniejszył ten lek moje napady glodu przed sama miesiączka. Ogolnie sa to moje pierwsze tabletki i nie wiem co mam myślec.

----------


## Recydywista

Chyba nie wiesz w jaki sposób działają tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Jak się dowiesz to daj znać, potem możesz rzucać takimi hasłami, bo póki co nikt sobie tego nie życzy. A propos, skoro tabletki to morderstwo to rozumiem, że ich nie stosujesz, po co włazisz w takim razie na to forum? Bardzo humanitarne jest natomiast porzucanie niechcianych noworodków na śmietniku albo traktowanie własnego dziecka jak worka treningowego.

----------


## malenka

Glupia babo nie przyjmuje lekow aby nie miec potomstwa,jestem po poronieniu i aby zajsc w kolena ciaze musze uregulowac poziom hormonow w moim organizmie ,dlatego wlasnie lekarz przepisal mi MIDIANE .Wiec moja koncepcja jest nastepujaca zmknij sie i nie ublizaj pobozna torbo.

----------


## modliszka8

Witam wszystkie kobietki :Smile: Od jakiegoś czasu przeglądam wszystkie tego typu fora. Jestem mocno zaskoczona i przerażona tym co się z niektórymi kobietami dzieje... Od czego to zróżnicowanie zależy...Zaczęłam brać Midianę ( chę nadmienić, że jest to moja pierwsza przygoda z jakąkolwiek antykoncepcją) Zawsze byłam sceptycznie nastawiona na tabletki, w rezultacie nie stosowałam żadnej metody antykoncepcyjnej...Wchodziły w grę wyłącznie stosunki przerywane.Mąż nie chciał żebym zażywała jakiekolwiek tabletki z uwagi na chwiejne nastroje, niechęć do zbliżeń...Bał się chyba tego bardziej niż ja :Smile:  Dostałam te tabletki ponieważ mam bardzo nieregularne cykle, mocno wydłużone i niestety "puchnę". Jest kilka dni w miesiącu kiedy nie mogę się dopiąć w spodniach, czuję się pełna, mam wrażenie, że brzuch mi odstaje... Lekarz doszedł do wniosku, że powinnam brać tabletki anty. na wyregulowanie gospodarki hormonalnej i na moje nieszczęsne " puchnięcie" Mam obserwować się. Jestem aktualnie po 3-ciej tabletce, dzisiaj wieczorem 4-ta... Póki co, czuje się dobrze. Chyba mam lepszy nastrój, nic złego nie dzieję się ze mną. Może... Chodziłam dotychczas spać późno, ok 23-24 w nocy, teraz zaczynam robić się senna po 21 ale to może efekt mojego aktywnego trybu życia.. Przede wszystkim nie czuję się pełna... No i! Ku mojemu olbrzymiemu zdziwieniu, mam mocno podwyższone libido!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja juz od ponad roku biore te tabletki i na moj organizm dzialaja wspaniale! Biorac pod uwage poprzednie wpisy, mysle, ze kazdy organizm reaguje inaczej. Przyznaje, ze pierwsze dwa tygodnie byly trudne, czulam, jak moj organizm przyzwyczajal sie powoli do nowych tabletek. Jednak teraz nie czuje, zebym cokolwiek przyjmowala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skończyłam właśnie pierwsze opakowanie Midiany i muszę stwierdzić, że to bardzo dobre tabletki. Nie przytyłam, stan mojej cery się nie zmienił, lekko powiększyły mi się piersi, co jest atutem :Smile:  Jedynym mankamentem był u mnie zmienny humor, szczególnie wieczorami, szybko wpadałam w rozdrażnienie i chandrę. Mimo to polecam Midianę :Smile:

----------


## sylwia

Witam Was.Słuchajcie ja przez 3,5 roku brałam mercilion pierwszy tydzień czułam się nie najlepiej ale potem było już lux.Teraz zaczęłam brać midiane i nie odczuwam skutków ubocznych po mercilionie i po midianie mam piękną skórę.

----------


## Gosia88

> Znam i też nie polecam, zdecydowanie naprawdę lepiej jest dać ciut więcej za porządne tabletki. Z hormonami nie ma żartów, a skutki uboczne mogą być bardzo nieprzyjemne i wcale nie mówię tylko o przybieraniu na wadze czy zmianach nastroju. Obecnie kupuję yasminelle, które jest droższym i lepszym odpowiednikiem M i jest spokój, a wcale aż takie drogie nie są, trzeba sobie upatrzyć w mieści tani punkt. W Łodzi jeśli ktoś poluje na aptekę z tanią antykoncepcja to w manufakturze jest apteka za grosze i za opakowanie yasminelle troche ponad 35zl płaciłam ostatnio, więc mogę polecić bo w centrum taniej nie znalazłam.


Witam, ja obecnie biorę 3 opakowanie i jestem zadowolona cera mi sie poprawila jak mialam bolesne miesiączki tak już nie mam piersi ciut urosły. Ogolnie jestem bardzo zadowolona z tych tabletek polecam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi ginekolog też ostatnio przepisał te tabletki, ale nie wiem jeszcze jak działaja i jak będą wpływać na mój organizm, ale nie rozumiem was ;/ Byłam na badaniach i ginekolog powiedział mi, że gdyby sie cos działo to mi przepisze inne tabletki antykoncepcyjne, bo każdy ma inny organizm. Wszyscy piszą, że przybierają na wadze, a to jest przecież normalne ;/ rosną Ci piersi i wgl to chyba powinnaś o tym już wcześniej wiedzieć albo przynajmniej się domyślać. Całe życie nie będziesz ważyć tyle samo..

----------


## Inna

Witam  :Wink: 
Ginekolog przepisał mi ostatnio midiadę, są to moje pierwsze tabletki antykoncepcyjne. W sumie nie mogę o nich wiele powiedzieć, ponieważ stosuję je dopiero miesiąc  :Wink:  Przez pierwsze 4 dni bardzo bolały mnie jajniki i miałam obfite krwawienie, czego nie miałam przed stosowaniem tabletek. Teraz ból mi przeszedł i krwawinie też oczywiście ;D Myślę, że organizm po prostu przyzwyczaił się do antykoncepcji. Poza tym, ginekolog zalecił mi abym schudła ;D nie wiem co to ma do rzeczy... ale stosując dietę przez ten miesiąc schudłam 8 kg  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam  :Wink:

----------


## magda-zg

Konczę właśnie trzecie opakowanie Midiany. Przytyłam 2 kg jednak nie znam osoby która nie przytyłaby nic przy tabletkach. Ciut urosły mi piersi, ale to co działo się ze mną przez pierwsze dwa tygodnie to byłpo prostu dramat. Silne  bóle głowy , typowo migrenowe (niemogłam się ruszać, światłowstręt) do tego ogólne złe samopoczucie, zawroty głowy no i oczywiscie ból piersi. Byłam też przez to bardzo rozdrażniona. Do tego pierwszy okres (czyli ten kiedy zaczynałam brać tabletki) wydłużył mi się do dwóch tygodni! Jednak jakoś to przetrwałam i teraz jest ok. Czuję się dobrze, nie mam żadnych bóli napadów głodu, zauważyłam że miesiączka powoli mi się skraca(czyli zamiast 8 dni trwa 5).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kończę 2 opakowanie i muszę stwierdzić, że nie czuję się po nich dobrze... wcześniej brałam novynette i wszystko było ok. a teraz...  bóle głowy , piersi, jajników... zawroty głowy, wzdęty, twardy brzuch... a co najgorsze... moje libido jest na poziomie minusowym, co ani mnie, ani mojemu mężczyźnie się nie podoba... do tego rozdrażniona, rozkojażona... ogólnie źle je znoszę... chyba znów trzeba zmienić, albo wrócić do poprzednich...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hmm dziwne bo żaden z wymienionych przez Ciebie objawów nie wystapił i wciąż nie występuje u mnie, a biorę Midianę od 4 miesięcy, więc skonsultuj się z lekarzem bo może to nie wina tabletek, a dzieje się coś innego??

----------


## hatti

Ja od niedawna zaczęłam brać Midianę, zastąpiono mi nią wcześniejszą Yasminelle (ponoć skład jest identyczny, tylko cena niższa) i póki co jakiś rewolucji nie zauważyłam. W sumie to dość logiczne, w końcu jesli byłam już przyzwyczajona do poprzednich tabletek, to nowe, o takim składzie niekoniecznie wywołają jakieś niespodziewane reakcje

----------


## miska

Tak, Midiana i Yas to ten sam skład , ja też je biorę i nie mam żadnych sensacji, mam lepszą cerę i żadnych objawów , okres mam wyregulowany i nie wpływa to w ogóle na na moje samopoczucie... a co najważniejsze nie tyję  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Kicia

mi już od dawna lekarz przepisuje midianę, jak dla mnie jest ok no i co najważniejsze nie jest jakaś kosmicznie droga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuje je tydz i czuję sie dobrze piersi mi urosły  :Smile:   no może są trochę bolące a po za tym nie czuje zmian. Każdy reaguje inaczej bo każdy organizm jest inny.Pozdrawiam

----------


## miska

Moje piersi po Midianie tez urosły  :Smile:  bardzo się cieszę i jestem zadowolona z tych tabletek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Kicia

urosnąć to wam na pewno nie urosły, ale na bank stały się jędrniejsze - też tak mam i jakoś nie narzekam na ten jeden skutek uboczny :-)

----------


## hatti

Hehheh, widze że co poniektóre kobiety doszukują się małych cudów po tych tabletkach  :Big Grin:  Mi tam wystarczy, że w żaden sposób nie odczuwam ich brania  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak ale nie kazda bierze tabletki by sie zabezpieczać wyobraz sobie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zazywam juz 2 miesiac te tabletki i jestem zadowolona , pierwszy miesiac był ciezki , czytajac forum mysłam ze to nie tabletki dla mnie ale powiem szczerze ze kazdy musi sie przyzwyczaic i pamietajmy ze to hormony wiec trzeba wzisc to pod uwage , przez pierwszy miesiac po zazyciu tabletek krwawilam strasznie sie balam ale okres zaczol sie normalnie i potem juz bylo ok , wiadomo zawsze beda skutki uboczne ale nie kazda ma organizm wzorowy , by bylo wszystko ładnie pieknie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja też biore te tabletki i tak naprawde nie do końca jestem zadowolona są drogie i mam silne  bóle głowy  ,jedyny plus to faktycznie piersi są dużo większe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Kicia

> Witam ja też biore te tabletki i tak naprawde nie do końca jestem zadowolona są drogie


 27zł to dla Ciebie dużo? moim zdaniem są bardzo tanie

----------


## miska

Ja tez uważam ze midiana jest tania... a sa to dobre tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany monala

> ja jestem przy końcówce 4-tego opakowania Midiany i nie polecam tych tabletek. wcześniej bralam yasminum potem yaz. po kazdym coś się działo, ale po M przybralam na wadze ok 5kg! dieta bez zmian- a nawet staram się ograniczac jedzenie wiedzac o hormonach. ponadto, czuję się otępiala i senna... cena? o ile w ogóle uda mi się je dostac bez składania zamówienia w aptece, to kosztują ok 35 zł.


midiana ma taki sam skład jak yasminum więc jakim cudem czujesz się gorzej po midianie??

----------


## miska

35 zł ?? ja płace dużo mniej .. nie wiem w jakiej aptece kupujesz, ale może warto zmienić  :Wink:  
I zgadzam się Yaz ma ten sam skład, więc jest to niemożliwe że czujesz się gorzej

----------


## Ashley

Ja biorę Midianę od 2 miesięcy i nie zauważyłam żadnych skutków ubocznych. Wręcz mogę powiedzieć, że cera mi się poprawiła i nie przytyłam. Lekarz przepisał mi je zamiast Yasminelle ponieważ mają taki sam skład. Mam do was jednak pytanie dot. libido. Czy wszystko u was było ok po pierwszych opakowaniach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 35 zł ?? ja płace dużo mniej .. nie wiem w jakiej aptece kupujesz, ale może warto zmienić  
> I zgadzam się Yaz ma ten sam skład, więc jest to niemożliwe że czujesz się gorzej



ja płacę za midianę ok 28 zł, nie wiem czy to taka wielka różnica  :Wink: Ale fakt, to zawsze coś, ostatecznie wystarczyło mi, zeby przerzucić się z troche droższej yasmin. Kiedyś różnica w cenie była o wiele większa, no ale... było minęło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja używam! i nie mam żadnych problemów, jeżeli któraś z was ma takie objawy jak : zmęczenie, ból brzucha czy głowy, <bądź piersi się powiększyły od stosowania tabletek> to oznacza jedno że to nie wina tabletek tylko wina lekarza!!! bo najwidoczniej nie dobrał odpowiednich tabletek. I wydaje mi się że każdy powinien sam spróbować a nie koniecznie patrzeć na opinie innych <bo jak wiadomo każda z nas jest inna>  :Smile:

----------


## Ashley

> ja płacę za midianę ok 28 zł, nie wiem czy to taka wielka różnica Ale fakt, to zawsze coś, ostatecznie wystarczyło mi, zeby przerzucić się z troche droższej yasmin. Kiedyś różnica w cenie była o wiele większa, no ale... było minęło



Ja też płacę za Midianę ok. 28 zł czasami jednak zdarzy mi się znaleźć aptekę, gdzie jest ona jeszcze trochę tańsza. A jak u ciebie było z libido? Mi osobiście nie spadło wręcz wzrosło ale słyszę różne opinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Kicia

> Ja też płacę za Midianę ok. 28 zł czasami jednak zdarzy mi się znaleźć aptekę, gdzie jest ona jeszcze trochę tańsza. A jak u ciebie było z libido? Mi osobiście nie spadło wręcz wzrosło ale słyszę różne opinie


Libido to złożona kwestia, nie tylko tabletki antykoncepcyjne mogą wywołać jego spadek, w takich przypadkach warto skonsultować się z ginekologiem albo nawet seksuologiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

""""... dlaczego to robicie? Wyobraż sobie: mogłaś sie urodzic i cieszyc się swiatem, ale twoja matka wolała wziąść tabletkę... MORDERCZYNIE!!!
ZABIACIE LUDZI!!!...""""



Dlaczego to robicie, mogłaś się urodzić i cieszyć się światem ale twój ojciec jest księdzem i nie po**chał.

Głupota niektórych ludzi mnie przeraża

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zazywam tabletki midiana i są super zadnych efektow ubocznych, na kazdego dzialaja inaczej tabletki mam kolezanke co je tesz brala i zle sie czuła to nie zalezy od tabletek tylko organizmu!!! jak dzialaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Midianę biorę pierwszy miesiąc. Nie wiem, czy są to tabletki dla mnie. W pierwszym tygodniu stosowania dwa razy zasłabłam. Teraz chodzę rozdrażniona i mój mąż obrywa, choć nic nie zawinił. No i jestem senna - najchętniej spałabym cały dzień. Będę brała te tabletki do końca pierwszego opakowania i chyba poproszę lekarza o zmianę, bo to chyba nie jest normalne czuć się tak. Fakt - piersi zwiększyły swój rozmiar  :Smile:  Wczesnej brałam Milvane i nie miałam żadnych efektów ubocznych.

----------


## irenka968

mam problem i prosze o pomoc!!!! moja sutuacja wyglada tak...  nie dawno poronilam i caly czas mialam nie regularna miesiaczke lekarz zapisal mi na to wlasnie te tabletki midiana wzielam ich 10 i caly czas mam okres juz 15 dzien!!!! czy to normalne  bralam je pierwszy raz w zyciu wiec zdzwonilam do niego i spytalam co dalej?? lekarz twierdzi ze mam zrobic 7 dni przerwy ale niewiem czy to cos da bo dzisiaj jest juz 5 dzien a ja nadal mam okres czy jest cos nie tak???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. pilnie odkupię, najlepiej od kogoś z częstochowy, przynajmniej 1 opakowanie tabletek midiana. proszę o kontakt. moje gg 9938609

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bardzo pilnie odkupię opakowanie tabletek midiana najlepiej na terenie krakowa, lub wysyłkowo! kontakt: 4244136.

----------


## Pchelka845

Witam rozne opinie na temat midiany dostalam je niedawno wiec za duzo powiedziec nie moge kosztowaly mnie 26 zl wiec tu nie ma tragedii Narazie zauważyłam tylko wzrost apetytu ale o to mi chodziło bo bardzo chce przytyc waże tylko 44 kg a mam 160 cm wzrostu i prawie 30 na karku więcej objawów nie mam więc z tabletek jestem zadowolona a co do libido to raczej wyrosło niż spadło więc polecam midiane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie mi trzeba jednego opakowania... Nie mam jak iść do lekarza po receptę, a nie mogę przerywać... Same wiecie jak jest. gg 7633106

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja skończyłam 3 dni temu opakowanie a okres się nie pojawia chociaż i tak uważałam. A jeżeli chodzi o skutki uboczne to  ból głowy , piersi masakra. a piersi rosną przy każdych antykoncepcyjnych. A ja zapłaciłam 37 za opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile:  ja biore midiane od ponad pół roku, są to pierwsze tabletki antykoncepcyjne w moim życiu i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Brak jakichkolwiek skutków ubocznych, ale faktycznie libido wzrosło  :Wink:  tylko że ja już niestety za 1 op. płace 35 zł i mam nadzieje że nie wzrosła cena... Polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ... dlaczego to robicie? Wyobraż sobie: mogłaś sie urodzic i cieszyc się swiatem, ale twoja matka wolała wziąść tabletkę... MORDERCZYNIE!!!
> ZABIACIE LUDZI!!!




Pojebało ?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ktos z was robil badania hormonalne zanim wzil te tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> """"... dlaczego to robicie? Wyobraż sobie: mogłaś sie urodzic i cieszyc się swiatem, ale twoja matka wolała wziąść tabletkę... MORDERCZYNIE!!!
> ZABIACIE LUDZI!!!...""""
> 
> 
> 
> Dlaczego to robicie, mogłaś się urodzić i cieszyć się światem ale twój ojciec jest księdzem i nie po**chał.
> 
> Głupota niektórych ludzi mnie przeraża


a masz jakies dzieci bo ja ma dwoje i nate trudne czsy wystarczy a tobie jak malo to rodz ile chcesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie zaczęłam drugie opakowanie. Chwalę sobie te tabletki. Jedyny dyskomfort to lekkie rozdrażnienie i chłopu się czasem obrywa. Nie przytyłam, nigdzie poza biustem (; Żadnych plamień. Ból brzuch w czasie "okresu" dużo mniejszy niż normalnie. Włosy też wolniej się przetłuszczają. Dziwi mnie tyle negatywnych komentarzy na temat Midiany i nawoływanie do "porzucenia". Każdy organizm inaczej reaguje na tabsy. Ja po Yasmine - o teoretycznie identycznym składzie - miałam potworne  bóle głowy . Najwyraźniej dziewczyny, którym Midiana pasuje, nie wypowiadają się tak licznie na forach. 

Moje pytanie jest takie. Są to w zasadzie moje pierwsze tabletki wybrane do końca - Yasmine musiałam odstawić. Czy w czasie stosowania antykoncepcji hormonalnej skąpe okresy, wyglądające w zasadzie jak czekoladowe upławy są naturalne? Owo "krwawienie" utrzymywało się przez kilka dni - aż do 2-3 tabletki kolejnego opakowania. Czy taki stan jest naturalny? 

Zlejcie w końcu na tego świętojebliwego trola. To tylko podpucha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ... dlaczego to robicie? Wyobraż sobie: mogłaś sie urodzic i cieszyc się swiatem, ale twoja matka wolała wziąść tabletkę... MORDERCZYNIE!!!
> ZABIACIE LUDZI!!!


są sytuacje, w których zabezpieczenie jest konieczne. w ubiegłym roku zaszłam w ciąże, którą niestety poroniłam. Lekarz zalecił odczekanie z decyzją o kolejnej ciąży przynajmniej pół roku a najlepiej jeszcze dłużej i sam zaproponował tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Czy w tym przypadku też uważasz że zabijam swoje dziecko??!  

Poza tym Twoje oskarżenia są bezpodstawne! Antykoncepcja uniemożliwia powstanie niechcianego w danym momencie życia. Jak można więc zabić coś czego nie ma? Czy uważasz, że 98% mężczyzn masturbujących się regularnie też zabija swoje dzieci, bo przecież z plemników, znajdujących się w nasieniu mogłoby powstać nowe życie?!

----------


## Infinitas

hej dziewczyny 
tez zażywam Midiane, na początku stosowania miałam zaburzenia apetytu,
potem ciągłe mdłości, 
bardzo często jest mi słabo, co do problemów ze wzrokiem (bo o tym też tu czytałam) trudno mi się wypowiedzieć, bo mam wadę wzroku słabą bo słabą, ale nie noszę okularów więc nic dziwnego że mogę gorzej widzieć...
weszłam na te forum, bo mam wrażenie że mój brzuch jest twardy jak bym robiła codziennie masę brzuszków (a tego nie robię) i już nawet próbowałam wciągać brzuch- nie da rady.
Senność też u mnie występuje, wręcz chodzę ciągle niewyspana... 
Powiedzcie mi czy to przechodzi? bo ja jestem przy pierwszy opakowaniu i to dopiero 12 dzień, myślałam że to regulowanie się poziomu hormonów, ale widzę że jesteście nie zadowolone z tych tabletek.
Jedyne co mi się podoba to to że faktycznie biust urósł.
Ja za swoje tabletki płacę prawie 38zł widzę że to 10 zł więcej niż wy, ale w sumie zobaczę jak się będę dalej po nich czuła, bo jeśli mi nie minie to chcę zmienić, na razie nie panikuję bo poziom hormonów musi się uregulować...

mam takie pytanie:
czy wam też zdarzyło się wpaść w histerie bez powodu podczas gry wstępnej/stosunku? mimo dużej ochoty itp.

bo ta tak miałam dwa razy i wręcz się przestraszyłam i nie wiedziałam ani ja ani mój partner o co chodzi, a ja tego nie umiem wytłumaczyć...

----------


## ilona84-10

ja po tych tabletkach dostałam wysypke na twarzy,dekolcie i zle sie po nich czułam.moge nawet odsprzedać te tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi osobiście Midiana bardzo pasuje, żadnych dolegliwości, aczkolwiek mam znacznie niższe libido  :Frown:  Ale pracujemy nad tym  :Wink:  Hihih :P

----------


## Niezarejestrowana

.... bóle głowy , otępiała, senna, kręci mi się w głowie (zwłaszcza na wieczór a biorę tabletkę rano), chwilami źle widzę, małe plamienia, wieczorami mnie mdli - okropnie się czuje. Kończę obecnie 1 opakowanie mam zakupione drugie ale nie wiem czy będę w stanie je wybrać.... a na początku czułam się super dopiero po 2tyg zaczęły się nasilać te objawy.... Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co powiecie mi drogie kolezanki na fakt nawracajacych grzybiczych zapalen pochwy przez Midiane? miala ktoras z was to? czytalam w ulotce ze jest to efekt uboczny i to nawet czesty wiec wybieram sie do lekarza po zmiane tabletek. nie mam zamiaru byc mamą ale grzyba tez nie chce miec. wiec trzeba uwazac na te tabsy
pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak ktoś bierze takie tabletki to nie znaczy ze nie chce miec dzieci,  czasami ktoś bierze tabletki zeby przywrocic odpowiednie funkcjonowanie organizmu!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

midiana nie jest tania bo 35 zl za opakoanie  no ale dla panienek z zadartym portfelem to 100 bylo by malo .......... Ja się czuje świetnie nie przybieram na wadze nie ubywa tez , samopoczucie super. To kwestia dopasowania do organizmu odpowiednich tabletek anty a nie cena. stuknijcie sie w łep za dużo gazetek sie naczytaly i wiedzą tyle co 6 latek o seksie czyli nic.

----------


## nie zarejestrowany

po jakim czasie od zaczecia przyjmowania tego leku bede bezplodna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie lekarka mówiła, że po 7 tabletkach/dniach

----------


## martens72

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;4997]Witam. Midiana została mi przepisana w celu leczenia endometriozy. Choruję ponadto na jaskrę i mam dodatkowe obciążenia okulistyczne. Tabletki stosowałam przez trzy cykle. W tym czasie narastał  ból głowy , nasilały się mroczki przed oczami, ból oczu, a z czasem patrzyłam jakby "przez wodę". W porozumieniu z lekarzem odstawiłam preparat na jakiś czas, a moje samopoczucie powoli poprawia się. M 
a
s miała przepisane te tabletki z powodu jakiegoś schorzenia. Jakie macie wyniki leczenia? Napiszcie coś


troche czasu mineło...a ja czterdziestoletnia baba najprawdopodobniej daje sie nabrać na nowe leki....zmieniam je po raz chyba czwarty i za kazdym razem czuje sie źle :Frown: (( ale jestem dobrej myśli,bo zwiększy sie libido,poprawi cera itp. dostaje midiane i co sie dzieje??? po zażyciu niespełna półtora opakowania myślę,że mam chore zatoki bo  ból głowy  schodzący z czasem na zęby i oczy spędza mi sen z oczu....idę więc do laryngologa myśląc,że to zatoki szczękowelub coś w tych okolicach ale okazuje się,że nic mi nie dolega :Smile: )))trzeba szukać dalej....może to bóle neurologiczne i należy zrobić tomografię wykluczając guza w mózgu aż w końcu dojść do sedna i stwierdzić,że to powikłania po nowoczesnych tabletkach MIDIANA.....

----------


## candidmind

W moim przypadku przygoda z tymi tabletkami wygląda następująco: obecnie kończę drugie opakowanie (zostały dokładnie 4 tabletki) i jestem z nich bardzo zadowolona. Nic mnie nie boli, nie tyję i nie krwawię. Jednak podczas pierwszego opakowania troszeczkę się wystraszyłam. Po kilku tabletkach z pierwszego opakowania miałam lekkie bóle jajników przypominające bóle menstruacyjne, choć bardzo słabe, a na ok.10 dni przed przerwą w braniu tabletek pojawiło się krwawienie (nie plamienie, tylko krwawienie). Pan doktor powiedział mi jednak o takiej ewentualności, więc cierpliwie czekałam na 7 dniową przerwę. Po niej wszystko ustało i jestem bardzo zadowolona z tych tabletek  :Smile:

----------


## zaniepokojona

Witajcie, zaczęłam stosować Midianę 2 miesiące temu. co do skutków ubocznych to jedynie nasilony miałam apetyt , byłam rozdrazniona ale nie przytyłam ani nie urosły mi piersi (a szkoda). Pierwsze opakowanie brałam regularnie choć pod koniec opakowania zapomniałam o 2-3 tabletkach. odczekałam przerwę 7 dniowa w tym czasie mialam okres i potem zaczęłam kolejne opakowanie. Tym razem brałam je regularnie, przedostatnia tabletke wziełam z opóźnieniem  ok 12 godzin a ostatnia już o tej porze o której zawsze brałam. po ostatniej tabletce odbyłam stosunek a mój chlopak skończył. nie dostałam odrazu po skonczeniu opakowania okresu i jestem tym trochę zaniepokojona bo obawiam się ciązy. Po skonczeniu 1 opakowania dostalam okres nastepnego dnia. Czy byloby to mozliwe żebym była w ciązy??? Nie bardzo chciałabym zachodzic teraz w ciążę bo mamy juz dzieciaczka (16m-cy) i nie myslałam o tak szybkim zajściu w kolejną ciążę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ... dlaczego to robicie? Wyobraż sobie: mogłaś sie urodzic i cieszyc się swiatem, ale twoja matka wolała wziąść tabletkę... MORDERCZYNIE!!!
> ZABIACIE LUDZI!!!


tabletek antykoncepcyjnych nie bierze sie tylko po to aby uchronic sie przed ciaza. sa zalecane takze w czasie gdy wystepuje PCOS, albo by poprawić regulacje cyklu...;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dlaczego morderczynie jak ktos musi brac tabletki dla zdrowia a nie przez nie zajscie w ciąże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja koncze pierwsze opakowanie i jestem baaaardzo zadowolona :Big Grin:  czuje sie dobrze, nie przytylam, biust mi urusl ale troche mnie boli teraz przed okresem i jajniki od paru dni.. i pojawia sie dziwne plamienie ale to podobno normalne. Libido? Heh moj chlop sadzi ze jest w nich viagra bo az tak napalona jak teraz to nigdy nie bylam :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuję te tabletki 9 miesięcy. Początki były trudne: plamienia,senność,  ból głowy , ból brzucha.  Po ok. 2 tyg przeszedł  ból głowy  i brzucha, Po dwóch opakowaniach zniknęły plamienia, senność była umiarkowana. Podczas pierwszej miesiączki zwijałam się z bólu później było coraz lepiej. Teraz miesiączka trwa 4dni (zawsze ok tygodnia) jest prawie bezbolesna a krwawienie niewielkie. Na wadze przytyłam jakieś 3kg i urosły mi sporo piersi. Jedyny minus (a raczej dwa) to im dłużej stosuje tym bardziej spada libido i jestem strasznie senna. Gdyby nie to tabletki byłyby super. Jeżeli to się nie zmieni pomyślę o zmianie. Każdy organizm reaguje inaczej :Smile:

----------


## kukurydza

Ile masz już dzieci cwaniaku? 50??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ... dlaczego to robicie? Wyobraż sobie: mogłaś sie urodzic i cieszyc się swiatem, ale twoja matka wolała wziąść tabletkę... MORDERCZYNIE!!!
> ZABIACIE LUDZI!!!


buhah, ale ruchać to by się chciało, co? 

ja stosuję MIDIANĘ,  zaczęłam dopiero pierwsze opakowanie. po jakim czasie zaobserwowały panie te skutki uboczne, jak tycie czy problemy ze wzrokiem? 
ja jak na razie nie mam żadnych problemów, ani trochę nie boli mnie brzuch, nie zrobił się twardy, nie mam bóli głowy innych niż dotychczas, na wadze też jeszcze nie zaczęłam przybierać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciewawe ile juz masz dzieci. tak ci fajnie bedzie wychowywac 15 dzieci i nie miec im co dac do jedzenia.



> ... dlaczego to robicie? Wyobraż sobie: mogłaś sie urodzic i cieszyc się swiatem, ale twoja matka wolała wziąść tabletkę... MORDERCZYNIE!!!
> ZABIACIE LUDZI!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie zgodzę się z Tobą z tego względu, że nie jest to zabijanie ludzi! Jest to dobra metoda, ponieważ zapobiega niechcianym ciążą może właśnie dzięki temu jest mniej dzieci oddawanych do adopcji, porzucanych np. przez młode matki nie mające możliwości wychowania swojego maleństwa.. Może gdyby więcej kobiet korzystało z takiej metody nie byłoby tak głośno o zabójstwach dzieci przez rodziców! Przemyśl to co napisałaś i nie krytykuj osób, które zabezpieczają się w ten oto sposób. Pamiętaj też o tym, że po odstawieniu tabletek można zajśc w ciąze, trzeba tylko po prostu byc na to gotowym. Pozdrawiam!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez bire midiane juz troche  :Smile:  i czuje sie po niej dobrze  :Smile:   plus tego urosly mi piersi i nie przytylam  :Smile:  ale mam takie pyatnie. ja biore tabletke o godzinie 21 i na 8 dzien wzielam o  godzinie 21 tak jak zawsze a wspolrzylam pare godzin wczsniej ! czy midiana dziala na 8 dzien ,przed jeszcze wzieciem tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez bire midiane juz troche i czuje sie po niej dobrze plus tego urosly mi piersi i nie przytylam ale mam takie pyatnie. ja biore tabletke o godzinie 21 i na 8 dzien wzielam o godzinie 21 tak jak zawsze a wspolrzylam pare godzin wczsniej ! czy midiana dziala na 8 dzien ,przed jeszcze wzieciem tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak sie zastanawiam czy branie tabletek antykoncepcyjnych dwa miesiące po ciąży to dobry pomysł?  :Wink:

----------


## ja polecam

Ja biorę Midianę od roku i jak najbardziej polecam  :Smile:  Na początku trochę bolała mnie głowa ale to kwestia przyzwyczajania się organizmu do hormonów. Bywa tak że koło 4-tego dnia okresu boli mnie głowa i to dość mocno, ale to mój organizm 'domaga się hormonów'. Piersi urosły mi sporo z czego jestem zadowolona, a żebym przytyła to nie zauważyłam bo specjalnie to obserwowałam. Także ogólnie ja jestem bardzo zadowolona i polecam. Wszystko zależy od organizmu, a ja skutków ubocznych nie mam

----------


## ja polecam

A i jeszcze zapomniałam dodać. Libido nie spadło, jest na baaardzo wysokim poziomie  :Big Grin:  Okres trwa około 3-4 dni, jest bezbolesny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę te tabletki od pół roku i jutro idę po następne recepty, bo nie widzę oprócz okropnego, ohydnego cellulitu żadnych skutków ubocznych - zaleta taka, że urosły mi piersi i mój okres nie trwa tydzień tylko krócej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja właśnie skończyłam 1 opakowanie i jestem jak na razie zadowolona  :Wink:  poza tym że, powiększyły mi się piersi ( z czego się bardzo cieszę ) nie odczuwam żadnych zmian.  do postu jednej z was - zakrzepicy nie dostaje się od 1-2 opakowań tabletek anty mogą się one przyczynić do jej rozwoju ale trwa to latami  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> midiana ma taki sam skład jak yasminum więc jakim cudem czujesz się gorzej po midianie??


nie wiem jakim cudem, ale jest to mozliwe u mnie jest podobnie, po yasminelle czulam sie swietnie, jedyny skutek uboczny to bylo ujedrnienie piersi, po midianie nie dosc ze mialam okres przez ponad 3 tygodnie, to od poczatku brania tabletek mam silne bole jajnikow, bole glowy, jestem rozdrazniona i zdolowana, brzuch jest twardy( chociaz nie przytylam), moj chlopak bardzo na tym cierpi, mam zamiar wrocic co Y. widocznie czyms sie roznia, na co niektore organizmy reaguja inaczej.

----------


## gość(iówa)

brałam Midiane o tak jak innym kobietom urosły mi piersi , ból ich był okropny. Myślałam ,że to przez to,że urosły ale po badaniu USG okazało się ,że mam mięśniaka i to jest skutek uboczny tych własnie tabletek. Lekarz przepisał mi Femoden i jak ręką odjął  :Big Grin:

----------


## isabella

Witam, ja stosuję Midianę już ponad pół roku, wcześniej zażywałam yasminellę i czułam się rewelacyjnie, żadnych skutków ubocznych, natomiast przy zażywaniu midiany, która jest rzekomo tańszym jej odpowiednikiem jest masakra. Mam ciągłe huśtawki nastrojów, potrafię płakać, za chwilę się śmiać a jeszcze chwilkę później wrzeszczeć ;// przez to właśnie rozpadł się mój związek z chłopakiem, przez te huśtawki nastrojów właśnie. U mnie są to główne objawy, czasem bolą mnie piersi. Szczerze mówiąc nie polecam, biorę właśnie ostatnie opakowanie i czem prędzej je zmieniam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie kochane. Przychodzę do was z małym pytankiem. Właśnie skończyłam daylette i okres powinien być w piątek, a nowe opakowanie zawsze zaczynałam od soboty. Teraz lekarz przepisał mi midiane i nie wiem czy powinnam wziąć pierwszego dnia okresu czyli w piątek czy w sobotę tak jak daylette.I jeszcze jedno pytanko , jeśli okres zacznie się w sobotę, to nie ma różnicy którą tabletkę z soboty przyjmę ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Biorę tabletki Midiana, jestem po piątym opakowaniu i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Nie tyję, libido mi nie spadło, wszystko jest w jak najlepszym porządku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witajcie kochane. Przychodzę do was z małym pytankiem. Właśnie skończyłam daylette i okres powinien być w piątek, a nowe opakowanie zawsze zaczynałam od soboty. Teraz lekarz przepisał mi midiane i nie wiem czy powinnam wziąć pierwszego dnia okresu czyli w piątek czy w sobotę tak jak daylette.I jeszcze jedno pytanko , jeśli okres zacznie się w sobotę, to nie ma różnicy którą tabletkę z soboty przyjmę ?


Powinnaś wziąć w sobotę. Nie ma to różnicy, że bierzesz inne tabletki. Wciąż kontynuujesz antykoncepcję hormonalną.  :Wink:

----------


## marianna85

Mi z kolei Midiana odpowiada. Przez 2 lata brałam Microgynon, który jak wiadomo, jest chyba najgorszym tego typu środkiem. Po półtora roku zaczęły mnie boleć piersi, ciągle miałam huśtawkę nastrojów a moje libido w ogóle nie istniało. Moja gin. zmieniła mi tabletki na Daylette, jednak przy nich miałam plamienia. 3 miesiące i kolejna zmiana - tym razem na Midianę. Biorę je mniej więcej rok: samopoczucie mam dobre, huśtawki nastroju zniknęły, nic mnie nie boli, nie przytyłam, nie mam trądziku, a libido na takim poziomie, że mój partner ze mną nie wytrzymuje  :Big Grin: 
Zatem ze swojej strony nie mam tym tabletkom nic do zarzucenia  :Smile: 

Wiadomo, że każda z nas jest inna i inaczej reaguje na leki. Trzeba też wziąć pod uwagę, że każde, nawet najlepsze pigułki, będą wywoływały efekty uboczne (głównie ból piersi i lekkie rozdrażnienie) przez pierwsze 2-3 cykle, dopóki organizm nie przyzwyczai się do nowej dawki hormonu.

----------


## Juliette

Ja Midianę biorę już prawie 2 lata i jestem jak najbardziej z nich zadowolona. Pomogły mi bardzo przy trądziku, z którym nie mogłam dać sobie rady - ani ja, ani nawet lekarz. Libido mam bardzo dobre, skutków ubocznych nie odczuwam. 

I podpisuję się pod tym, co napisała koleżanka wyżej  :Smile:  Każda z nas ma inny organizm i inaczej będzie reagowała na tabletki  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz mi te tabletki bo nie maiłam owulacji i mają mi wyregulować okres. Przez te tabletki to mam napady depresji bez powodu płaczę. Przez dwa miesiące tak mnie piersi bolały że nie mogłam ich dotknąć ale urosły  :Smile:  a tak po za tym to są ok. Tylko że drogie bo prawie 40 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, wiecie gdzie można kupić w krakowie tanio Midiane ? albo w ogóle gdzie są tanie apteki w krakowie ? pozdrawiam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam trzy opakowania, bo obecnie już nie zażywam, jakaś dziewczyna zainteresowana - mój mail smarta1@poczta.fm

----------


## Czarna26

Witam. Ja miałam do czynienia z niejednymi tabletkami antykoncepcyjnymi. Najpierw był Cilest, od razy przytyłam ok. 5 kg. Potem Asubtela, waga też szła w górę. Następnie Sylwie, te były najgorsze, czułam się fatalnie, strasznie rozdrażniona, otępiała, mam mega negatywne wspomnienia z tymi tabletkami. A teraz trafiłam na Midianę właśnie. Ogólnie czuję się dobrze, tylko przeraża mnie nadal waga, czuję, że tyję. Lekarz już nie wie co ma mi przepisać. W sumie przy tabletkach przytyłam ok.7 kg, dramat. Zawsze byłam bardzo szczupła, więc nie wyglądam teraz zle, ale widzę i czuję różnicę na sobie :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kobietki, byłam u lekarza po tabletki antykoncepcyjne i przepisał mi właśnie MIDIANĘ. No i tragedia...czuje się tragicznie już po 4-tej tabletce!Boli mnie strasznie brzuch ,jestem senna, nudności nie samowite wieczorem po zażyciu  :Frown:  Powiedzcie czy trzeba całe opakowanie skończyc żeby się "przerzucic" na inne czy trzeba wszystkie zarzyc? Czy można przerwac biorąc inną ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie polecam! miałam okropne  bóle głowy  już w pierwszym tygodniu brania. ale każdy ma inaczej... wiadomo. sprzedam 2 opakowania w niższej cenie, bo nie dam rady wytrzymać tego bólu głowy. więc jak któraś chce to mój nr 505-647-081.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam midiane dwa opakowania, zmieniam tabletki, bo muszę i szkoda mi tej kasy, dlatego chcę je sprzedać moje gg 45903859

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 2 opakowania Midiany - nowe, nieotwierane. 30zł. 48l@wp.pl

----------


## hhhvjhfc

Hej dziewczyny :Smile:  zmienialam tabletki na mocniejsze i zostalo mi jedno opakowanie MIDIANY. sprzedam za 20 zl. moj mail: galaxy37@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam już 6 opakowań i jest ok. przed ciążą zażywałam yasminelle, ale po porodzie mój organizm je odrzucał. musiałam zmienić na inne. lekarz przepisał mi jakieś nowe i trudne do zdobycia, więc w aptece zaproponowano mi te. początkowo złe samopoczucie, ale teraz super. piersi urosły i żadnych skutków ubocznych (jem dużo a waga nie rośnie). KAŻDY ORGANIZM JEST INNY I INACZEJ REAGUJE.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej wczesniej brałam lesine teraz mam tydzien przerwy bo mam okres. Gincio przepisal mi teraz midiane czy mam ją normalnie po tygodniu przerwy z odstawienia lesine wziąć? tak jak kiedyś wzielabym lesine?

----------


## kasia1902

Witam oddam 1.5 opakowania Midiany ponieważ dla mnie one są nie dobre a szkoda żeby się zmarnowały pozdrawiam Kasia kontakt my33@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  :Smile:  Ja biorę Midianę od roku. Wcześniej brałam Logest i Yasminelle ale tak mi się po nich chciało wymiotować że nie wytrzymałam i skończyłam z tymi tabletkami. Ginekolog zaproponował mi Midianę. Od samego początku było dobrze, żadnych skutków ubocznych, żadnych plamień itd. Skończyły się moje problemy z puchnięciem przed okresem, bolesnymi dniami płodnymi i z krostami na twarzy. Wcześniej miałam straszne problemy z cerą - teraz mam twarz gładką jak pupa niemowlaka  :Smile:  Jedyny skutek uboczny to czasami mroczki przed oczami ale rzadko kiedy. Waga - przybrałam 5 kilo przez rok ale przyznam sie że jadłam dużo więcej z własnego pazerstwa :P Teraz się ograniczam z jedzeniem i waga wraca do normy  :Smile:  Dla mnie są świetne i nie zamienie je na żadne inne  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zażywam Midianę od ponad pół roku, mój ginekolog przepisał mi ją ze względu na rozregulowany okres oraz problemy z jajnikami. Jestem przeciwniczką tabletek antykoncepcyjnych, bo jak wiadomo mają zły wpływ na nasz organizm i gospodarkę hormonalną, lecz jestem zmuszona je przyjmować. 

Jeśli chodzi o skutki uboczne stosowania Midiany, to przede wszystkim piersi powiększyły mi się o pełen (!) rozmiar. Przez pierwsze bodajże 2-3 miesiące były dosyć bolące i obrzmiałe, obecnie nie odczuwam żadnych dolegliwości z nimi związanych, a o rozmiar większe zostały do dziś. ;-) Nie mam pojęcia, czy na skutek zaprzestania przyjmowania leku zmniejszą się do swoich pierwotnych rozmiarów... :-) Co do tycia, nie przytyłam, wręcz przeciwnie - schudłam z 2-3 kg, jednak nigdy nie miałam tendencji do przybierania na wadze. Zauważyłam lekki spadek libido, lecz u mnie to zależy od dnia cyklu. Okres wyregulowany co do dnia (wcześniej miewałam nawet kilkumiesięczne okresy bez miesiączki) . Zauważyłam także, że cera nieznacznie się poprawiła, jednak nigdy nie miałam dużych problemów z buzią. Co do samopoczucia nie zauważyłam jakichś drastycznych pogorszeń nastroju, może troszkę mocniej się rozżalam nad głupotami od kiedy przyjmuję te tableteczki. ;-D Dodam także, że mam 21 lat.To wszystko zależy wiele od naszej psychiki dziewczęta! 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zazywam dopiero 2 opakowanie midiany, po 1 opakowaniu czasem bolala mnie glowa i dostalam lekkichh wypryskow na twarzy mimo ze zawsze mialam gladka buzie, teraz przy rugim opakowaniu znow piekna cera zero bolow glowy zero zmian - byc moze jak napisala ziewczyna wczesniej troche bardziej sie rozzalam nad czyms ale ogolnie ok  :Smile:

----------


## nowakomarzena@gmail.com

Jestem z Łodzi  ,zostało mi jedno opakowanie tych tabletek ,ponieważ zmieniłam na inne, MIDIANA chętnie odsprzedam tel.603-402-820

----------


## nowakomarzena@gmail.com

Cześć zostało mi jedno opakowanie tych tabletek ,może ktoś potrzebuje bez recepty i taniej tel.603-402-820 Łódz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrze, że w temacie zawsze wypowiadają się Ci niezadowoleni i mam tu na myśli każdy temat nie tylko ten, a Ci zadowoleni wcale nie szukają takich tematów na forum.
Ja stosuję Midianę od ponad roku i absolutnie nic mi nie jest, żadnych problemów z głową, plamieniem, tyciem itd. To co zostało już powiedziane "każdy organizm jest inny" dlatego mój lekarz zapisał mi na początek 3 opakowania i kazał bardzo się obserwować i odnotowywać w głowie wszelkie anomalne zachowania organizmu. Nie mówił tylko o ciele, ale kazał też patrzeć na psychę, tzn. czy mam zachwiania nastroju, jestem rozdrażniona itd. Kiedy okazało się, że wszystko jest w porządku zostałam przy tych tabletkach i nadal czuję się świetnie, a i nie jestem w ciąży  :Big Grin:  
a do tego dobrego człowieczka co to nas od morderczyń wyzywa ... Pomyśl o tych dzieciach, które żyją w patorodzinach, w ubóstwie, w głodzie, bez możliwości rozwoju ... ich rodzice są lepsi od nas bo kochają się bez zabezpieczeń i płodzą 10 dziecko z rzędu? Każda z nas jak weźmie już ślub i będzie miała za co wyżywić swoje dziecko, a nie z zapomogi ciągnąć do końca świata, to przestanie brać tabletki i nawet dwójkę sobie sprawi tylko nie teraz kiedy jest na to niegotowa.

----------


## natalia87_w

Mam do sprzedania tabletki Midiana - 3 opakowania . Ja musiałam je odstawić , ponieważ nabawiłam się kontuzji stawu skokowego ( trenuje biegi) i niestety nie mogę ich stosowac z innymi lekami  :Frown:   Jeśli ktoś jest chętny - proszę pisac na maila owcunia87@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 2 opakowania tabletek. Niestety u mnie te tabletki wywołały prawie wszystkie skutki uboczne;/ 
Nie mogę ich brać, a zostały mi całe 2 opakowania. Kupione były w połowie czerwca za 30,99zł, mogę je sprzedać za 25 zł za opakowanie. Jestem z Łodzi - wchodzi w grę odbiór osobisty lub mogę wysłać pocztą (plus koszt wysyłki).

Wszelkie pytania i informacje - affogato9@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile: 

Sprzedam jedno opakowanie leku Midiana, oczywiście nowe, kupione tydzień temu, ważne do kwietnia 2014 roku. Możliwy odbiór osobisty w Łodzi - śródmieście lub wysyłka. 

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt : 

niunia_12345@wp.pl 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogłoszenie już nieaktualne.

niunia_12345@wp.pl

----------


## Sandra11123

Witam.
Mam do sprzedania 1 opakowanie Midiany  :Smile:  . Ważność do 09 2013. Planuje zrezygnować z antykoncepcji i dlatego też sprzedaje to ostatnie opakowanie.
Sprzedam za 20 zł [w Łodzi odbiór bezpłatny, wysyłka 5 zł].
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia  :Smile: .
Mail do mnie sandra30@poczta.onet.eu

----------


## Sandra11123

Już nieaktualne.

----------


## Ataga

Witam, czy ktoś brał midianę z innych powodów niż antykoncepcja? Potrzebuję opinii kobiety która chciała zajść w ciążę i w ramach terapii brała te tabletki. Miałam usuwaną endometriozę dwa razy, w tym roku i dwa lata temu. brałam przez 3 miesiące duphaston, wycięłam guza (endometriozę) , teraz kończę 3 opakowanie visane i mam zacząć brać midianę. Dlaczego? od dwóch lat staramy się z mężem o drugie dziecko. przez półtora roku nie robiłam nic tłumacząc sobie że to tylko kwestia czasu skoro już jedno dziecko mamy, po tym okresie zaczęłam się leczyć, doszukiwać problemu. i  tak weszłam na drogę usianą lekami :-( czekam na odpowiedzi

----------


## Ataga

Jeśli ktoś chciałby ze mną porozmawiać na temat endometriozy, lub może pomóc mi, podaję mój nr gg 38523625

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie kobitki mam do odsprzedania jedno opakowanie Microgynonu ,zrezygnowałam z tabletek a zostało mi jedno opakowanie....jestem z Łodzi 697393105

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ogłoszenie już nieaktualne....

----------


## pysia777

więcej informacji na priv sloneczkokwiatuszek@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Waznosc do 2014 roku. Sprzedaje bo gin zmienil mi na inne. mail. anula141@buziaczek.pl

----------


## beata2302

czesc mam pytanie mam wrazenie ze od kiedy biore midiane strasznie wypadaja mi wlosy czy ktoras z was miala podobne obiawy pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie Kobietki na forum lekarz przepisal mi tabletki MIDIANA jutro przyjme trzecia tabletke , a po drogiej tabletce tzn dzis caly dzien boli mnie glowa,czy ktoras z was miala tak na poczatku ?Przerwac czy brac dalej ?PoZDRAWIAM.http://medyczka.pl/images/icons/icon9.png

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam ja stosuję midiane już rok i jestem bardzo zadowolona,,,jest bardzo skuteczna,,,na poczatku czulam jakies bóle podbrzusza ale minely i jest wporzadku,,gorąco polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,ja biorę Midianę 4 dzień,w drugim dniu miałam potworną migrenę,a trzeciego dnia mdłości,dzisiaj pobolewał mnie jajnik i mam wrażenie ,że miesiączka jest bardziej obfita niż zwykle.Jestem senna i kręci mi się w głowie,z tego co czytałam,to ten lek ma więcej negatywnych opinii,też już brałam kilka różnych pigułek antykoncepcyjnych.Te miały być lepsze niż pozostałe,tak obiecywała Pani ginekolog.Muszę je brać ,bo przyjmuję Izotek .Liczę ,że w końcu organizm się przyzwyczai.Pozdrawiam-Aga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny, mam do odstąpienia 2 opakowania Midiany, po 20 zł za opakowanie (lub trochę mniej, kwestia dogadania), termin ważności do 01.2015 r.Ja ich brać nie mogę, musiałam zmienić na inne. Osoby zainteresowane proszę o kontakt na nr GG 45516416. Przesyłka na mój koszt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej dziewczyny . Jestem w trakcie brania midiany(4opakowanie) i jestem strasznie zawiedziona tym bardziej że podobno mialy mieć sklad zblizony do Cilestu ,ktory niestety zostal wycofany ze sprzedazy(najlepsze tabletki jakie dotychczas zazywalam). po Midianie zaczelam miec problemy z waga oraz spadlo moje libido .. nie polecam Midany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny, mam do odstąpienia 2 opakowania Midiany, po 20 zł za opakowanie (lub trochę mniej, kwestia dogadania), termin ważności do 01.2015 r.Ja ich brać nie mogę, musiałam zmienić na inne. Osoby zainteresowane proszę o kontakt na nr GG 45516416. Przesyłka na mój koszt.


Czy to ogloszenie jest aktualne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. 
> Ja brałam te tabletki i odstawiłam je niedawno.
> Mam pytanie czy którejś z was spóźniał sie okres? Bo ja mialm wprawdzie nie regularny ale do 20 dnia miesiaca  sie pojawiał a teraz go nie mam i czy to moze byc spowodowane odstawieneim ich.
> Bola mnietez co kilka dni piersi i jajniki... 
> I 2 pytanie czy moge być w ciazy ? dodam ,ze kocham sie na poczatku bez zabezpieczenia ale po tem chlopak zaklada gumki i dochodzi jakos 5 minut lub pozniej po założeniu ?


moja dziewczyna ma 2 paski na tescie ciazowym - Midiana nie polecam..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam za 25zł z przesyłka paczkę Midiany, odstawiłam bo dostałam od lekarza inne tabletki...
emalpa@wp.pl
Zuza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, 
Mam do sprzedania 2 opakowania Midiany, ponieważ lekarz zmienił mi tabletki na inne. Cena: 40zł ( w cenie 2 opakowania plus przesyłka). 
Proszę o kontakt: 19juna88@wp.pl

----------


## ana.

Jakieś dwa lata temu zakończyłam branie tabletek yasmin, bardzo dobrze sie po nich czułam, jedynie troche przybrałam na wadze, ale nie było tragedii,
8 dni temu zaczęłam brać tabletki MIDIANA, podobno jest to odpowiednik yasminu, więc nie miałam obaw, niestety zaczął się koszmar. Od jakichś 6 dni nie przespałam więcej niż 3 godzin w nocy, jestem zmęczona a usnąć nie mogę. Nie mogę też jeść (swoją drogą dziwne, myślałam ze się zwiększa apetyt a mi na myśl o jedzeniu robi sie niedobrze i od kilku dni zjadam tylko śniadanie i jogurt na kolacje a i tak to w siebie wmuszam) Od kilku dni miałam raczej płaczliwy nastrój, ale tylko sporadycznie,niestety od dzisiejszego ranka do teraz nie przestałam choć na minutę płakać, łzy same mi lecą, nie wiem z jakiego powodu płaczę, ale chyba ogólnie nad bezsensem swojego życia..wyszłam tylko na chwile na zakupy, zrezygnowałam z zajęć dziś bo nie byłam w stanie przestać. Teraz nie wiem co mam zrobić, to dopiero 8 tabletek, nie powinnam teraz przerywać, z drugiej strony do 21 nie wytrzymam psychicznie. Miałyście tak kiedyś? Czy można w trakcie zmienić jeden preparat na drugi czy raczej po tych 8 dniach będę musiała zrobić przerwę, poczekać na krwawienie i zacząć nowy lek? Chciałam tylko powiedzieć ze nie stosuje piguł jako antykoncepcji a niestety na nieregularne miesiączki i plamienia między nimi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, kupię Midianę, proszę o kontakt: kasiakula@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niedługo kończę  pierwsze opakowanie tabletek Midiana, wystąpiło u mnie nieznaczne krwawienie i  bóle głowy , ale to mija po krótkim czasie, organizm musi się przyzwyczaić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja brałam midiane przez 3 miesiące i czułam się fatalnie,jak nigdy po hormonach...Bolaly mnie jajniki,piersi,podbrzusze robilo się twarde a do tego czułam się caly czas napieta,rozdrazniona i wpadałam w depresyjne nastroje.Co za masakra.Ale koszmar zaczal się później,nie dalam rady i odstawiłam to.Kiedy w następnym cyklu po odstawieniu nastapila owulacje zgielo mnie w pol,jajniki bolały strasznie a bruch był twardy jak kamien i nie pomagaly srodki przeciwbólowe ani nospa.Dwa dni później zaczal ze mnie wylatywać jakiś dziwny gesty sluz,najpierw zielony,pozniej zolty a na koniec brazowe skrzepy i przeszly w krwawienie.Po kilku dniach nie dalam rady i pojechałam na dyżur do szpitala-był weekend-nie wiedziałam co się dzieje.Ta się dowiedziałam,ze to efekt po odstawieniu hormonow i ze niby wszystko ok ale żeby udac się do swojego lekarza do kontroli.Tydzien później się udałam na kontrole-krwawienie nie przeszlo ani trochę i dowiedziałam się ze ze dwa-trzy tygodnie jeszcze spokojnie mogloby się utrzymywać,dostalam inne hormony i lek na powstrzymanie krwawienia.Przez tydzień jeszcze krwawiłam,pozniej zaczely ze mnie znow leciec brazowe skrzepy wiec lek odstawialm i normalnie po jednym dniu znow zaczelam krwawic i znow następny tydzień....Tym razem już nie odwazylam się lekow przeciw krwawieniu odstawić,dzisiaj bylam na wizycie kontrolnej,krwawienie ustalo ale ciagle cos ze mnie leci,teraz jakiś brązowy sluz.Lekarz stwierdził ze powoli organizm wraca do siebie i ze w przeciągu dwóch-trzech miesięcy wszystko powinno się unormować-caly czas biore inne hormony i to one to regulują.Do tego dziś na wizycie dowiedziała się ze mam mięśniaka,rewela,wczesniej go nie było...zalamana jestem,nie bierzcie tego dziewczyny,nie warto ryzykować,jest wiele innych srodkow anty,tylko nie midiana.Ja czuje,ze jeszcze długo będę zbierac zniwo po spustoszeniu jakie te srodki zrobily w moim organizmie.Teraz musze się na nogi postawić-przez niemal miesiąc dość obficie krwawiłam i morfologia poleciała w dol.Nie wiem czy za mięśniaka tez mam midianie podziekowac,pewnie się nie dowiem.Ten srodek powinien być wycofany z rynku.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie kazda ilosc Midiany, pilne! Dziekuje: dulcynea999@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedałam je już. Zuza

----------


## olkooo21

witam,
też biorę Midianę od ponad pół roku i powiem szczerze że też stałam się wiecznie głodna wiecznie zmęczona, podczas okresu umieram bo mnie tak jajniki bolą, przytyłam co najgorsze, czasami bolą mnie piersi, miewałam zawroty głowy i bóle, zatrzymała mi się woda w organiźmie oraz mam nagłe zmiany humorków (często płaczę bez powodu). Gdybym nie przeczytała z ciekawości Waszych opinii dalej bym myślała że zmęczona jestem przez pogode, a przytyłam bo wiecznie jem, a jem bo jest zima i trzeba. Teraz wiem że to wina tych tabletek !!! Wcześniej brałam Madinette i po nich czułam się super a nawet schudłam  :Smile:  Dzięki bardzo dziewczynki  :Smile: )

----------


## Brzoza

Biorę tabletki już długi czas. Midiana jest bardzo dobra. Jeśli chodzi o mój organizm. Nie przytyłam (jak po wcześniejszych tabletkach), libido mam mega wysokie, nie mam "parcia" na słodycze, czyli całkowity brak skutków ubocznych  :Smile:  Kiedyś myślałam, że mój  ból głowy  jest od tabletek, ale jednak to już inny problem - zatoki. 
Nie ma co osądzać pierwszego opakowania, przy pierwszym owszem nie czułam się najlepiej - ale organizm musi się przyzwyczaić - dajmy sobie szanse, a nóż widelec 3 opakowanie będzie już tym, które nie będzie nam robiło różnicy. 
Co do bólu piersi, twardego brzucha - czasem tak mam ale to chyba zależy od jajnika. Jak mam mocniejszy, bolący okres to czuję jeszcze tydzień później obrzmiałe piersi. Ale jak mówię - zdarza się to rzadko  :Smile:

----------


## Sylwia09

Mam do sprzedania jedno opakowanie midiany 30 zł plus koszta wysyłki. Chyba ze odpór osobisty w 
Olsztynie  :Smile:  czekam na wiadomość na maila: sylwia.kulach@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, sprzedam Midiane, wysyłka albo odbiór osobisty w Łodzi. Szczegóły do ustalenia mailowo ana..90@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ma któraś jeszcze do odsprzedania Midiane....?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

MAM do sprzedania midiane,6szt,kontakt : julita3b@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie midiany 30 zł pluz przesyłka, prosze okontakt mailowy : martynaszz@o2.pl    Jeśli chodzi o mnie to midiana mnie zawiodła strasznie sie po niej czułam. Jeśli komus pasuje to z przyjemnoscia je sprzedam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki antykoncepcyjne Midiana 1 opakowanie ważne do 06.2015 r. cena 20 zł + przesyłka, kontakt: lidiakaczmarczyk@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powyższe ogłoszenie już nieaktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy może któraś z dziewczyn ma do odsprzedania midianę? najlepiej Wrocław i okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, pilnoe odkupie 1opakowanie Midiany.
Kontakt661715605. Najlepiej okolice 
Lubina, legnicy, wroclawia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ma ktoś do sprzedania Midiane? proszę o kontakt dorotkakotek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy może któraś z dziewczyn ma do odsprzedania Midianę? Wrocław Proszę o kontakt na mail:  polka875@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam :Smile:  Mam do odsprzedania 2 op midiany. 50zl/op z przesyłka kontakt: asienka522@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi jeszcze  jedno opakowanie :Smile:  kontakt powyzej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, ja zażyłam te tabletki jako pierwsze anty w życiu i szczerze :  jestem zadowolona, aktualnie jestem po 1 opakowaniu i nie mam żadnych objawów. A dodatkowo zamiast przytyć to schudłam, przy tej samej diecie  :Smile:    w moim przypadku jest brak apetytu  :Smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. ja biore midiane od pol roku jak dla mnie tabletki sa bez zarzutow. Nie przytylam nie mam mdlosci itp NIC MI PO NICH NIE JEST. nadal zamierzam je brac, nie wiem czemu tyle dziewczyn ma skutki uboczne nie wiem czym to jest spowodowane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania tabletki Midiana ważne do 11.2015 roku. Więcej info pod adresem carulqa@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile:  Od tygodnia biorę midianę ,zaczęłam w pierwszym dniu krwawienia i ...przestałam krwawić .Nie wiem co o tym myśleć ,czy któraś z was tak miała ? czy powinnam się martwić??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam  Od tygodnia biorę midianę ,zaczęłam w pierwszym dniu krwawienia i ...przestałam krwawić .Nie wiem co o tym myśleć ,czy któraś z was tak miała ? czy powinnam się martwić??



Ginekolog powinien Cię poinformować, że przy pierwszym bistrze może wystąpić plamienie miedzy miesiączkowe. Wiec obserwuj jezeli wystąpi przy poźniejszych bistrach skonsultuj się z lekarzem.

----------


## dasfcqa

kupie midiane - prosze o kontakt valentic1983@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jest moze ktos kto odstawil tabletki? Jakies skutki uboczne itp? bo ja odstawilam i jest masakra z moimi wlosami   strasznie sie przetluszczaja... czekam teraz na okres ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

exterieur@o2.pl

odsprzedam opakowanie midiany 22zl

----------


## gragab

Sprzedam 2 opakowania Midiany. Ważność: 03.2016.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gosia-24_1980@o2.pl

Sprzedam 2 opakowania leku.

----------


## anna m

> gosia-24_1980@o2.pl
> 
> Sprzedam 2 opakowania leku.


czy ogłoszenie nadal  aktualne? proszę o kontakt anna734@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 2 op. leku Midiana, termin ważności maj 2016, cena 30 zł/op. (graz.m@wp.pl)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc, ma któraś z koleżanek może jeszcze do odsprzedania Midiane?

----------

